# More press coverage...



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2013)

This time by a local LA journalist who generally does writeups on local chefs....

http://www.examiner.com/article/la-chefs-supplier-jon-broida-at-japanese-knife-imports-part-1-of-2

http://www.examiner.com/article/la-chefs-supplier-jon-broida-at-japanese-knife-imports-part-2-of-2


----------



## mhlee (Mar 25, 2013)

JBroida said:


> This time by a local LA journalist who generally does writeups on local chefs....
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/la-chefs-supplier-jon-broida-at-japanese-knife-imports-part-1-of-2
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/la-chefs-supplier-jon-broida-at-japanese-knife-imports-part-2-of-2



"Japanese Knife Imports . . . blah blah blah . . . Though he originally wanted to pursue a combined MBA/JD . . . ." WHAT???!!! A JD???!!! :eek2:

Good thing you didn't!!! LOL!!!

P.S. - Nice article!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah... you didnt know that? Before i was a chef, my plan was to get my asian studies degree, then a combined MBA/JD, and go into consulting for businesses looking to expand into east asia... i wanted to learn Japanese, korean, and chinese. I may have been a bit more ambitious back then


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 25, 2013)

Snowball effect.

Have you noticed a significant increase in calls/emails/visitors since all this press began?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2013)

honestly, visitors have picked up a bit, but mostly older people (in the 60+ age range), since it seems they are the ones that read newspapers... the rest is all the same. The chefs already knew me.


----------



## Miles (Mar 25, 2013)

Good write up Jon. You've been getting some nice press of late. Congrats!


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 25, 2013)

JBroida said:


> honestly, visitors have picked up a bit, but mostly older people (in the 60+ age range), since it seems they are the ones that read newspapers... the rest is all the same. The chefs already knew me.



I remember when journalism was journalism. I'm not sure what they call what's on the internet?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2013)

Blogging?


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 26, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> I remember when journalism was journalism. I'm not sure what they call what's on the internet?



I think the people that write it still call it journalism, the rest of us call it hearsay.

Btw, congrats on all the press Jon. I hope it translates to some sales $ for you. Few deserve it more.
JD what? C'mon now.


----------



## Chef Doom (Mar 26, 2013)

Be proud of the increase of old folks who walk into your store. Sure they have lots of time to kill and will probably ask endless questions. But they have lots of disposable income with a lot more willingness to part with it than a youngster with a baby.

Unfortunately they also have a lot more time to complain.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 26, 2013)

lol


----------

